# Ariens 11528



## Bluejoe

Hello I'm looking at this one owner Ariens 11528 Tecumseh motor. It's in excellent new condition and comes with a new plastic cab.The seller looking to get $750. Is it worth the price. I don't know model number but believe it's about 8 years old.


----------



## sscotsman

There are three 11528's:

924125 - ST11528LE (listed in the 2004 manual, one of the last 924000 series models.)
924127 - ST11528DLE (pro series) (listed in the 2004 manual, one of the last 924000 series models.)
924337 - ST11528DLE (pro series) (listed in the 2004 manual, one of the last 924000 series models.)

http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ariens/Page7.html

thirteen years old.

LE stands for *L*ight and *E*lectric start.
DLE stands for *D*ifferential, *L*ight and *E*lectric start.

The DLE models were the "Pro series" of that timeframe..

$750 worth it? hmmm..not obviously yes, not obviously no.
If the machine in question is one of the DLE models, in very good condition, little use, always stored indoors and well maintained..then $750 could be reasonable for a Pro series machine..
although IMO its on the high end.

If its been treated less well, then its probably too much..
So it all comes down to condition on a machine like this...and a couple more variables:

1. Where do you live? East coast cities: Boston, NY city, Philly, DC, command higher prices for everything. add $100 to $150 compared to the same machine in the Great Lakes region or the mid-west.
2. We are in the "most expensive" time of year to buy any snowblower, new or used..demand is highest right now..add on another $100 compared to April! 

scot


----------



## Bluejoe

Hello SSCOTSMAN the machine is mint condition barely used. I don't know model number until I see it. The seller is not home till later. I have an older 95 Toro 8/24 Tecumseh and would something newer with more horsepower. I've checked out newer Ariens and would consider one but like to have the bigger engine 369 or 420 with a 28" width. They don't offer that unless you go PRO. I like to save money. The seller indicated it's a pro model. I live in central Jersey.


----------



## Bluejoe

Yes I was not sure when that model last production date is. That price is not too far from a new priced one and I would make a lower cash offer. I had this same talk with a person selling a 10 + years old 1028 for about one brand new cost. Kind of ridiculous price.


----------



## Jackmels

The Quality of the Older Units is Better than what's available New IMHO, Others Opinions May Vary. If there are No Breaks in the Orange Powdercoat, It has not been used Very Much. SHOW the owner $650 Cash.


----------



## Bluejoe

I was thinking less. LOL


----------



## Bluejoe

Well found out he is not original owner that he buy trades and sells merchandise. He was upset when I asked if he could do a little better on price. So I ended the conversation.


----------

